# what is the body you want to see canon release next ?



## Helios68 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi,

Canon is expected to release new FF bodies.
At your personal point of view. What is the body you would like to see in the next months with which specs and news?
I would like a 6D2 mixed from 6D and 70D and you?

Regards


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2014)

A 1DX II


----------



## saveyourmoment (Nov 2, 2014)

1DX ii which blows the current dslr/s/ Sonys away. High iso, high dynamic range, high mp


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 2, 2014)

Another vote for X II with one full stop improvement in high ISO :


----------



## lintoni (Nov 2, 2014)

It's time for the EOS3 to go back into production.


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 2, 2014)

1DsIV

Not the same as a 1DxII


----------



## jrista (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm in for the 5D IV, primarily for landscapes but for wildlife/birds as well if it's at all possible (been rather disappointed with the 5D III for landscapes). I really want a D810 competitor that brings in some 7D II/1DX like features. 


Something along the lines of: 



30-40mp (_minimum, bayer array_...I'll take more if they offer more; 20mp layered/60 million photodiode sensor would work as well)
8fps (Yup! With the 7D II at 10fps and the 1DX at 12/14fps, I think it's time we get 8fps in the 5D line)
150k pixel iTR Metering & AF system
61pt AF (I don't know that the all-cross-type 65-pt system of the 7D II would work in a full-frame spread...I'm currently quite happy with the existing 61pt system, honestly don't know how it could be improved outside of gaining the full iTR system)
*High Dynamic Range (13+ stops) *(Yes, it's me, so of course I want this! )
CF/CFast2
*4k Video* (I have some video projects I want to work on, like chronicling the life cycle of the prairie dogs in the nearby Cherry Creek State Park...and if I put more money into a Canon body that should last me for the next three years, 4k is now absolutely non-optional as far as I am concerned.)
GPS (Out in the wilderness, this would be really useful; assuming it doesn't compromise weather sealing...)
WiFi (Assuming it including it does not in any way compromise weather sealing...)
All the standard Canon bells and whistles/ergos/button placement


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd like Canon to release a 750d and finally start moving away from endless evolution of a dead end old-school moving mirror tech.

They won't introduce something like this on their premium cameras, but on a throw-away camera so any bugs won't last longer than the Rebel product cycle. Canon has fine "just works" products, but imho it's time to innovate again and really make use of their dual pixel tech with an evf option.


----------



## jrista (Nov 2, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> I'd like Canon to release a 750d and finally start moving away from endless evolution of a dead end old-school moving mirror tech.
> 
> They won't introduce something like this on their premium cameras, but on a throw-away camera so any bugs won't last longer than the Rebel product cycle. Canon has fine "just works" products, but imho it's time to innovate again and really make use of their dual pixel tech with an evf option.




Why modify the Rebel line, instead of expanding the EOS-M line? I personally like my mirror slappers, I don't consider the tech dead end or old-school. If Canon does do something with mirrorless, they should do it in an entirely new line of cameras, instead of "eliminating" something that only a small percentage of photographers thing is old, dead, and useless.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 2, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> I'd like Canon to release a 750d and finally start moving away from endless evolution of a dead end old-school moving mirror tech.
> They won't introduce something like this on their premium cameras, but on a throw-away camera so any bugs won't last longer than the Rebel product cycle. Canon has fine "just works" products, but imho it's time to innovate again and really make use of their dual pixel tech with an evf option.


I agree with your logic. Although most people usually treat with scorn the Rebel, is the place to test innovations with low risk of failure. 

I have to admit: After I bought Sigma 50 Art, I wish that Canon produces many models with Dual Pixel AF (maybe Quad Pixel), and the place to test this is a hypothetical Rebel T6i or SL2. If Canon can give us a pretty decent OLED viewfinder, I will not have missed the mirror.


----------



## telemaq76 (Nov 2, 2014)

a 5d4 with low iso quality of the 1ds3, and the high iso quality of 1dx

Or a new 1dx with 24 mpx will be perfect


----------



## infared (Nov 2, 2014)

I would like to see Canon discontinue the M and come up with State-of-the-Art mirrorless camera with State-of-the-Art Auto Focus, Great Viewfinder, with a line of pro lenses with a smal..smalll...did I mention SMALL footprint.
C'mon Canon....Let's get on the page...It's 2014 ALREADY.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Nov 2, 2014)

What I want is a *CROP MIRRORLESS* camera with an *EVF*. Either a mirrorless 70D or a mirrorless 7D2 would be great.

New lenses needed -- EF & EF-S lenses with adaptor. For me, I'd need an 8.75mm f/2.8 (= 14mm FF), a 56.25mm f/2.8 Tilt & Shift (=90mm FF) and an 85mm f/1.8 (=135mm FF). I'm sure that there would be demand for a 11.25 - 187.5mm zoom (=18-300mm FF)  

_*I have NO INTEREST in either Full Frame or Optical Viewfinder.*_


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 2, 2014)

jrista said:


> Why modify the Rebel line, instead of expanding the EOS-M line?



Imho with the mediocre af performance of the M, it's burnt as a gadget - if Canon want to show they're serious they'll put it in a Rebel just like the dual pixel af



jrista said:


> I personally like my mirror slappers, I don't consider the tech dead end or old-school.



It's old school because the whole contraption is there because you need to af and meter before exposing the precious film to the light. Now you have a digital sensor that can do the rgb (...) metering and decent af (edge to edge, that is). And it's dead end because duplicating these functions is expensive, moving towards a niche application for people who are ok with their shutter only lasting that long instead of forever with 120fps burst speed.

Having said that, I also like my old-school cameras, but then again I'm not that young anymore and CR does feel like a home for golden ager enthusiasts


----------



## msm (Nov 2, 2014)

50MPixel mirrorless with electronic global shutter, DP AF and 4K video. I can live with Canon DR . All the oil and crap on the sensor from the mirror and shutter mechanisms piss me off and in the future I expect it will only limit the performance to a little more than 12fps.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 2, 2014)

Something mirrorless, comparable to the Panasonic GM5 or Sony A6000, using (1) an APS-C sensor and M mount or (2) FF sensor and shortened EF mount. An M-mount camera could probably be GM5 size but an EF-mount camera would probably have to be A6000 size, at least.


----------



## stefsan (Nov 2, 2014)

jrista said:


> I'm in for the 5D IV, primarily for landscapes but for wildlife/birds as well if it's at all possible (been rather disappointed with the 5D III for landscapes). I really want a D810 competitor that brings in some 7D II/1DX like features.
> 
> 
> Something along the lines of:
> ...



I would happily rob a bank to buy that cam


----------



## cid (Nov 2, 2014)

I voted for 1DXII 

I probably won't be able to afford it, but if Canon brings some new, overhyped tech, then it will be in 1 series body. After then we can hope some high resolution sensor with tons of DR or whatever upgrade will go to lower models.


----------



## yorgasor (Nov 2, 2014)

Another major issue with the mirrorless solution is that it consumes much more power. While improving autofocus for a fancy EVF solution is possible, there's no getting around the fact that your battery will be running dry much faster. Two batteries will last me all day with heavy shooting on my 5D3. You're not going to get anywhere near that on any mirrorless body out there.



Marsu42 said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > Why modify the Rebel line, instead of expanding the EOS-M line?
> ...


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Nov 2, 2014)

M3 w/ the70d 7dII sensor or
A real low light monster. What if there was a 12 MP pixel FF optimized for low light.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 2, 2014)

I mostly do landscape and wildlife.
For landscape I want to be able to enlarge and print my images upwards of 70" which is why I mostly stitch 10 to 12 images for digital panos, or use my Linhof 617 pano 120 film.
I am happy with the specs and samples of the new 7DII for wildlife. TICK...
For landscape I have recently been looking at the Sony A7r ... and thinking of maybe going even further to perhaps the Pentax 645Z
Both using sony sensors 36mp and 51mp respective.
I also want to take than camera to some really remote paces so weight would be an issue, which is why the Sony is looking good for that, where as a new 1Dx body type might be too big and heavy ... having said that, I might be prepared to lug a 51mp Pentax 645z just for the quality I would get ..
So I think a minimum of a FF 36mp should be in the works.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 2, 2014)

>21 <25MP 1Dx MkII, I don't care about DR, banding, noise, 4K or any video for that matter, GPS, WiFi or any other sales pitch consumerisms.

I just want a 1 series with 25MP and 10 or more fps.


----------



## Besisika (Nov 2, 2014)

cid said:


> I voted for 1DXII
> 
> I probably won't be able to afford it, but if Canon brings some new, overhyped tech, then it will be in 1 series body. After then we can hope some high resolution sensor with tons of DR or whatever upgrade will go to lower models.


I don't want a new 1DX yet, the current can do what I need it to do.
What is missing, IMO, is just DPAF and 4K, which better put on a 5D IV. I think, that people who need those don't care much about high FPS. 6 FPS would be enough for them.
When it is time for me to replace my 1DX, I would rather see something worth the upgrade, and the technology of in a year or two would surely deliver that, not the today's yet.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 2, 2014)

My design goals would be:
Improve speed (AF, frame rate, data transfer)
Improved SNR
Improved DR at low ISO
Improve usability

6D Mark-II:
18MP Full frame DPAF sensor
6fps (rated to 100,000 shots)
45pt AF system (all cross type)
Articulating LCD (same as 70D)
UHS-II compliant SD
Wifi 802.11ac
USB 3.0
HMDI 2.0

Same sensor can be used for full frame MILC.


----------



## sulla (Nov 3, 2014)

EOS 3D for me: The high MP studio stills camera.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 3, 2014)

SL2 with the 70D sensor and improved video AF.

My 5D3's suit me fine. But, I would be interested in a compact DSLR for travel light needs and for my wife. 

I like full manual for stills, but video isn't a big interest for me. The 5D3 is truly fantastic for those more talented with manual focus while shooting video -- which isn't me. Our best video camera for me and for my wife to use is an SX20. I'd like to replace this with an SL2 which can use my lenses or just the 18-135 (or the new pancake).


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 3, 2014)

My desire would be for a 6D mk2 with a few small upgrades over the current model:

-Same basic sensor, with DPAF (allows them to use the all-important phrase "Newly Developed Sensor" in the marketing materials). I don't see a need for much effort to be spent improving IQ.
-5 fps. Totally sufficient for a camera aimed at landscapes, street shooting, portraiture, etc.
- 20<af points<40. At least a few cross type, and with a wider distribution.
-150k shutter actuations for less anxiety about shooting long timelapses. 
-Joystick AF point selector.
-CF+SD cards (I'm selfish and don't want to have to buy new cards)
-Transmissive LCD viewfinder, with grids, level, etc.
-"Off means Off" with respect to GPS

Daydreaming aside, none of the current 6D's shortcomings are debilitating enough to stop me buying one come Christmas if there are good deals to be had. And I think it's fairly obvious at this point that it's unrealistic to expect an updated 6D until after the 5D mk3 receives an update itself, as that would make the latter almost completely redundant.


----------



## expatinasia (Nov 3, 2014)

Surprised so many people have voted for a 1D X ii. Whenever that camera comes out I will likely buy it, but I would prefer them to release the 5D Mark IV first. Perhaps even use that launch to iron out any kinks there may be in new tech or designs.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 3, 2014)

not another mirrorslapper, please.  


* EOS M3 - like M2 but with 7D II sensor, much improved AF and better battery life @ 599,-
* EOS M3 "Pro" - as above, but additionally with great EVF and 360° articulated screen @ 999,- 
* EOS X1/R/S - FF sensored mirrorless system, matching Sony A7/R/S in terms of sensors, beating them in terms of AF system, shutter (fully electronic) and battery life [500+ shots]. One model with 5D IV sensor, one model with new high rez sensor ("R)", 1 model for video/4k. @ prices ... just like A7/R/S. 
* Plus native EF-X FF lenses to go with it. As small as possible, as good and cheap as EF-M, only for 135 image circle. 

it is so little, Canon needs to do to make me happy. 8)


----------



## adhocphotographer (Nov 3, 2014)

5D MK IV please.... 

MP of 5D MK III is fine for me.
Faster AF would be great
More DR, and better high ISO - standard
WiFi PLEASE.........


----------



## tayassu (Nov 3, 2014)

6D Mark II with slight IQ and handling improvement and a big autofocus upgrade... :


----------



## Tugela (Nov 3, 2014)

I would like them to release the 7D3 next, with all the capabilities that the 7D2 *SHOULD* have come with but didn't.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Nov 3, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> 1DsIV
> 
> Not the same as a 1DxII



+1


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 3, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> 6D Mark-II:
> 18MP Full frame DPAF sensor



I can't imagine them reducing the megapixel count.... Just saying.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 3, 2014)

tayassu said:


> 6D Mark II with slight IQ and handling improvement and a big autofocus upgrade... :



Slight iq upgrade as in "2mp more", handling with a larger grip and joystick, and an af system that is nearly 1d-level? Well, guess what, it's called 5d3


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 3, 2014)

A really low noise 6D II, like A7s level (large cells, low noise). 16 to 18 Mp would be ok to achieve low noise at high ISO. Astro photographers want this along with some low coma WA/UWA lenses that are better than F2.8


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 4, 2014)

OK, screw it.  I just changed my mind!!

Now that I have played with the 7D2 and saw the lensrentals tear down, I want them to up the price on an upgraded little lightweight 110D/SL2 and weather seal it like the 7D2. That would be fantastic for hiking along with a primo weather sealed lightweight lens it could be possibly sold with. (Sort of a special rugged EF-S 15-85 IS deal.)

But alas, I know it will never happen... :-[


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> I'd like Canon to release a 750d and finally start moving away from endless evolution of a dead end old-school moving mirror tech.
> 
> They won't introduce something like this on their premium cameras, but on a throw-away camera so any bugs won't last longer than the Rebel product cycle. Canon has fine "just works" products, but imho it's time to innovate again and really make use of their dual pixel tech with an evf option.


 
I'd like to see something like this happen on a 6D type body. Mirrorless with reasonably fast focusing and still using EF lenses. 

I don't want a tiny camera, just more accurate autofocus, and to eliminate the mirror and pentaprism claptrap. A electronic shutter would also improve reliability.

Unfortunately, I know that buyers are wanting small cameras, so my wishes won't happen.

For now, I have found my G1X to be usable in a lot of situations, but it could be so much more with the dual pixel phase detect AF and a better sensor. Its a bit too small for me, but barely manageable in my big hands. 

Lots of cameras are getting closer to what I want. The SonyA7s is so close that I might rent one to check it out more carefully. I often crop a lot, so I'd want a longer lens than a 24-70 to avoid so much cropping. 70-200 can be too long at the wide end. Still, between the two, I can do fine.


----------



## kyle86 (Nov 6, 2014)

1DX Mk II!!! Bring it ON!!!


----------



## sanj (Nov 6, 2014)

I want a 40mp with killer DR at 100 ISO for landscapes. Yeah.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Nov 6, 2014)

The older I get, the heavier the Canon DSLR gear gets. I shot a fantasy convention last weekend and I'm still sore from holding my 5D MkII/24-105L in one hand and the flash/umbrella in the other.

I'd like 5D MkIII performance in the size of a SL1/100D.

Since Canon is doing what it knows is best for it's current customer base (ie: staying out of mirrorless or offering a compelling alternative) I've just purchased a pair of Sigma EX DN lenses for my Sony NEX. If this works out well in my typical studio setting I'll join others who've left DSLRs for lighter/equally powerful gear.

I say this after having been loyal to Canon for, well, since they introduced the F1 back in the very early '70's. Loyal why? Lenses and performance. But I see Canon is being overtaken by circumstances not entirely under it's control (mirrorless/cell-phone image making).


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm with you Sanj.
I'm drooling over the Pentax 645z and the sony A7r.
So they are out there, get with the program Canon.


----------



## sanj (Nov 6, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> I'm with you Sanj.
> I'm drooling over the Pentax 645z and the sony A7r.
> So they are out there, get with the program Canon.



Me too. I check exactly both the cameras you mention often on internet. But do not want have several systems in my bag. I already am waiting to sell my XE2 in favor or A7r or A7s but have not done so as the built in flash is important for me when am out with friends at night.


----------



## EchoLocation (Nov 6, 2014)

Busted Knuckles said:


> A real low light monster. What if there was a 12 MP pixel FF optimized for low light.


There is. It's called the Sony a7S.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 6, 2014)

Btw, I find the poll is missing the option "none": I'm quite happy with what I have unless I track something with the abysmal 6d af, so please Canon - protect my investment and don't release anything for the next couple of years 



EchoLocation said:


> Busted Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > A real low light monster. What if there was a 12 MP pixel FF optimized for low light.
> ...



Looking at the reviews, the a7s seems to be a nice enough attempt and very handy for specific shooting conditions, but not a "monster" across the board that would make a lot of people downgrade to a lower resolution. It's not like you couldn't downsize more mp, denoise, sharpen, yadayadayada to get rid of some noise with a regular dslr.


----------



## benperrin (Nov 6, 2014)

5dmk4

Top of the line AF
2 stops extra dynamic range
30-40 megapixels
Wifi
Dual CF
Tilt screen
Focus peaking
Large buffer
Improved ISO

One can dream...


----------



## FEBS (Nov 6, 2014)

I would like to see a 1Dx ii

I don't think that Canon will introduce new features directly into the 5 line, but only after the 1 Dx is upgraded. I like my current 1Dx very much. However some points might be changed like:


quieter shutter sound (this machine gun really attracts attention)
all cross type AF points and more spread in the screen
I also would like to see iTR further improved and also the possibility to use it in point expansion mode (4 or 8 point expansion) as it is currently only available in all 61 points and zone mode
fps does not need to be increased
Noise improvement and more DR are of course also welcome.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 6, 2014)

I expect Canon to come out with a new Rebel 750D/T6i next, just because historically they refresh the Rebel line frequently and its been 18 months since we have seen a new one. I would expect DPAF to be added, probably using the 70D sensor with a Digic6 processor and maybe 5.5 or 6 FPS. A refresh to the SL1 would come next.

I believe the Rebel line will continue to be "mirror-slappers" until the end. If Canon comes out with an enhanced mirrorless camera, I bet its an M3 or maybe a new line all together.

For higher end bodies, I would expect a 5D MkIV next. I assume Canon will stick with keeping the 5D line a great all purpose camera, so not 30+ megapixals. My guess is Canon will come out with a high megapixal, landscape body to compete with the Nikon D810 as a different line, maybe a 3D?


----------



## candc (Nov 6, 2014)

get on the mirrorless ball canon. right now the only advantage of a dslr is the faster af and the no lag optical viewfinder. its getting closer and pretty soon that advantage will be gone. then what? are people going to continue to buy dslr's anyway?


----------



## ecka (Nov 6, 2014)

Deja Vu  from 3 years ago.
Please, Canon, can we have that FF mirrorless already? This is getting really annoying :'(

Pro level mirrorless body with uncompromised ergonomics and controls.
No need for mode dial, just one for each of the exposure variables with auto options.
No miniaturism or retro fetiches, please. Even Leica is innovating these days.
Big and comfortable grip with CF card slot and LP-E6 battery in it.
Respectable EVF, Vari-angle touch screen LCD, focus peaking, zebra and 4K video for god's sake (facepalm).
50+mp FF sensor with a big lens mounting hole for adapters (like medium format speedboosters  )
and crop modes for crop lenses (even M4/3 would get 12+mp from such sensor).


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 6, 2014)

I wonder which model has traditionally made the most profit for the company. Canon probably makes more of their profit from the Rebels they sell each year than from the 1D.

I would expect Canon to release a new body that they feel they can make the mostest profit. Hopefully, this will fund research in the higher level cameras.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 6, 2014)

ecka said:


> Deja Vu  from 3 years ago.
> Please, Canon, can we have that FF mirrorless already? This is getting really annoying :'(
> 
> Pro level mirrorless body with uncompromised ergonomics and controls.
> ...



Amen! 8)


----------



## jcarapet (Nov 6, 2014)

t6i for personal preference. Any way you can improve the quality of the entry point, it creates more adoption for people wanting to get into photography and (hopefully), causes a lowering of the price on pro models. That being said, they won't likely because 7dii came out so soon and it would potentially cannibalize sales. 

My gut says IDX replacement taking advantage of Digic 6's and in the 24 mp range, or a high MP camera.

Also, I am on the internet, so I am an idiot.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 7, 2014)

Why DIGIC 6? That processor has been around for about 2 years now and is designed for old technology. The DIGIC 7 is probably on the horizon and I would imagine that it would be starting to show up in 2015.

The appearance of a DIGIC 7 would be a sign that Canon products are about to catch up with competitors instead of building systems around obsolete tech. A high end new camera appearing with a DIGIC 6 spells F A I L to me.


----------



## Tugela (Nov 7, 2014)

I was thinking, since professionals are happy with obsolete technology and think Canon HD video is just awesome without the need for any improvement, perhaps Canon could include a new DIGIC 7 driving 4K in the next Rebel for us amateurs who have higher standards and want something that can compete in terms of output with Panasonic and Sony consumer products.

I say leave bad HD in the professional cameras, since that is what that group of users apparently wants, but don't let them drag the amateurs down to their low levels of expectations!!!


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 7, 2014)

Tugela said:


> The appearance of a DIGIC 7 would be a sign that Canon products are about to catch up with competitors instead of building systems around obsolete tech. A high end new camera appearing with a DIGIC 6 spells F A I L to me.



Version numbers are marketing - or maybe they just skip just one generation like Windows and go right to the DIGIC 8 that at last will give us clean high-iso shots and lots of dynamic range? Or maybe they go conservative and only update to a DIGIC 6a or DIGIC 6.5?

Why do you think 2 years means outdated? Given the production and planning cycles, the part may very well have been designed with then-future cameras like the 7d2 in mind and only now use the full potential. The Magic Lantern development shows there are many functions in the digic parts that aren't even used by Canon, but can be unlocked by 3rd party software like ML.


----------



## ecka (Nov 7, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Why DIGIC 6? That processor has been around for about 2 years now and is designed for old technology. The DIGIC 7 is probably on the horizon and I would imagine that it would be starting to show up in 2015.
> 
> The appearance of a DIGIC 7 would be a sign that Canon products are about to catch up with competitors instead of building systems around obsolete tech. A high end new camera appearing with a DIGIC 6 spells F A I L to me.



It's a camera, not an iPad. Digic6+ is fine. Nobody cares how they call it .

EOS-1D/1Ds had Digic1
EOS-1D2/1Ds2 had Digic2
EOS-1D3/1Ds3 had Digic3
EOS-1D4 had Digic4
EOS-1DX has Digic5+
I think it's traditional


----------



## NancyP (Nov 8, 2014)

A D810 equivalent - FF, Canon functionality, with markedly increased dynamic range and with 40 MP +/- 5 MP. The current Sony sensor in a Canon body with Canon live view, etc would be fine. I don't want a lot of fancy AF necessarily - this would be a landscape camera.


----------



## Davebo (Nov 8, 2014)

tayassu said:


> 6D Mark II with slight IQ and handling improvement and a big autofocus upgrade... :



+1


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Nov 14, 2014)

Canon, I want SHARP video under 5K$ You left that market you started with the 5D mk II, budget filmmakers. I want sharp video as on the C100, GH4 and A7s. I love the Canon look for video but it lacks that stunning sharpness look, it's all it needs to be conpetitive again and take over.

I want: 

-True 1080p image like the s35 mode in the 1DC or the C100 
-Or a stunning 4K mode like on the 1DC APS-H mode
-Canon Log profile 
-Clean HDMI out that actually looks good, again like the 1DC
-Good audio, with a microphone and headphone jack and a way to silently change levels lile the 5D3 


I just really really get stunned everytime I see a 1DC 4K frame or 1080p s35 frame. It's unlikely we see that kind of video quality under 5K as the 1Dx doesn't even have it. They would need to make new 1Dx with that quality then a 5D mk IV, then again unlikely as it would kill the 1Dc sales, so they must upgrade that first. Damn you C line!

At least make the next 5D mk IV with true 1080p quality. It wouldn't really hurt the C100 it's a whole different feature set and price point. 

My bet is a new 1DC first (the modular DSLR rumor), then a 5D mk IV with true 1080p video as on the C100/1Dc, then shortly a
new 1Dx mk II with the same video quality of the 5D mk IV. That way they'd have a complete video systek from 3K to 25K.


----------



## crashpc (Nov 15, 2014)

Definitely something with sensor with better noise performance at base ISO speed. 
But 1st would be EOS M3, second would be 750D, third SL2, fourth even more basic FF model than 6D is.


----------



## AJ (Nov 15, 2014)

Dear Santa, ehm, Canon:

I want a full-frame sensor in a Rebel body. Essentially the 6D sensor in a 700D, plastic body and pentamirror. For under 1200 USD, please. Light, under-the-radar travel camera capable of working with the whole EF gamut, from little pancakes to big whites. A Rebel with 6D IQ.  Now that would be nice.


----------



## AG (Nov 15, 2014)

For me i want a 1DC squeezed into a 5D body.

Im not fussed about massive MP count, I would literally be happy if they were to shrink what is needed to be shrunk for it all to fit.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 15, 2014)

AJ said:


> Dear Santa, ehm, Canon:
> 
> I want a full-frame sensor in a Rebel body. Essentially the 6D sensor in a 700D, plastic body and pentamirror. For under 1200 USD, please. Light, under-the-radar travel camera capable of working with the whole EF gamut, from little pancakes to big whites. A Rebel with 6D IQ. Now that would be nice.


But, Canon 6d currently is a Rebel full frame. ???
Only has not the price and size of a Rebel. :

To fit the size of T5i, this hypothetical camera would be mirrorless.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 15, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> But, Canon 6d currently is a Rebel full frame. ???
> Only has not the price and size of a Rebel. :



But at least the 6d has the af system of a rebel - well, maybe even a bit worse


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Nov 15, 2014)

A little thread jacky but... 

I would suspect it might be a 1dx m2. Sony just announced an uber DR/fast/sensitive sensor that is MFT sized so sticking two side by side would get you roughly full frame at 16 mp ish. It could support an absolutely silly FPS, an ISO range that a new chart had to be made or it would be off the chart, and of course DR to burn. (lots of issues like buffers, heat, etc but where is the rate limiting function?) 

If Nikon and/or Sony puts something like that into a pro stills body, is there any alternative? I hope Canon has something in the pipeline that can compete. 

(imagine a stills body w/ a built in ND ;D  )


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 15, 2014)

the D810 in Canon mount (with 4k video 10bit and 4:2:2 10bit 1080p) and since it will probably take another 5+ years better up the specs over the D810 too for stills


----------



## Cosmicbug (Nov 15, 2014)

6D Mark2

24+ Mpx
7+ FPS
5D3-esq AF
AF @f8
Improved IQ and Noise

This would be my ideal companion to the 7Dmk2 without breaking the bank


----------



## lintoni (Nov 15, 2014)

Cosmicbug said:


> 6D Mark2
> 
> 24+ Mpx
> 7+ FPS
> ...


So, basically you want an improved 5D3 for 6D price? It'd be nice, but so would world peace and a cure for cancer.


----------



## Cosmicbug (Nov 15, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Cosmicbug said:
> 
> 
> > 6D Mark2
> ...



Considering this is a Mk2 may be out sometime end of 2015 and in keeping with the competition, I don't think it is too much to expect...where can the 6D mk2 go anyhow?
However I do think world peace would be harder to come by!


----------



## Famateur (Nov 16, 2014)

Like the OP, I would like to see a cross between the 6D and 70D. It would have:

1. DPAF version of 6D sensor.
2. A 19-point cross type AF system
3. Articulating touch screen

Anything else is just gravy to me. If they release this camera around $1,800 MSRP, I would order it as fast as I can sell my 70D.


----------



## Famateur (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh, and if Canon really released such a camera, I would also need to buy some EF lenses. Probably a 24-70 F4L and a 70-200 F4 L IS (I'd get the F2.8 versions, but I just don't have the money).

So...Canon releases something else, I stick with my 70D and EF-S lenses. They release my suggested 6DII, they get a FF camera sale, plus another couple grand in lens sales. Come on, Canon -- entice me to part with my money!


----------



## AJ (Nov 16, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Santa, ehm, Canon:
> ...




My old film Rebel was pretty small and light. It had a full-size mirror...


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with things as they are now. Don't really see the need for any new bodies.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Nov 16, 2014)

Having just revisited my t3i w/ my daughter, I was really surprised how much I used the tilt swivel screen. I know it makes the build both complex and flimsy(er). I also have the M which I use the touch screen way more often than I though I would. 

A flippy touch screen makes off angle much easier, and touch screen is indeed a nice feature.


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 16, 2014)

6D Mark ii with 45 AF points, mostly horizontal for better portraiture composition. 

I'd like RAW HDR file output with better DR. 

Digital level, touch and swivel screen and another that will help deliver superb landscape photographs. 

Here's a silly one, tell me what you guys think:

Internal hypo focal distance calculator that will create a horizontal line, indicating the focus point, for which ever lens is attached.


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 16, 2014)

I chose other. I would like to see one of the following in no particular order:
Full frame rebel based on current 6D sensor stuck in a rebel body.
Landscape oriented high MP Camera at a reasonably price. (No 1D for me I will never buy a camera that is that big.)
Serious mirror-less M entrant with A6000 competitor. 

I think if canon releases a high MP camera there is no need to immediately release a 5D IV. I also do not think that the 5D IV needs to be a high MP camera. I expect the 5D IV to have Canon's dual pixel CMOS AF and keep around the same MP.

I think that Sony and Canon are looking at longer release cycles for their top of the line cameras. Nikon seems to be throwing things at the wall to see what sticks.


----------



## JMZawodny (Nov 16, 2014)

It is so easy to wish for things that violate the laws of physics. I voted for a 5D4. I'd like a modest improvement in high ISO noise, increased DR at low ISO, the AF from the 7D2 for both images and video, 4k (10 bit) video with 4k RAW video on a port, dual CF, and the same LP-E6/E6N batteries.


----------



## DRR (Nov 17, 2014)

A 5D IV so I can buy one of your gently used 5D III's. ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 17, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Internal hypo focal distance calculator that will create a horizontal line, indicating the focus point, for which ever lens is attached.



I like this. I would also like to add light meter averaging and SBR calculations. Focus peaking and such.

That, in my opinion, would be some really great additions that are more CPU focused. 

There are a lot of photo aids that could be added that could.. uh.. well.. aid the photographer.


----------



## TeT (Nov 18, 2014)

I want the 8D maybe it would be a 9D (SL1 sized 6D) probably have to sacrifice wifi , GPS and a knob


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 21, 2014)

TeT said:


> I want the 8D maybe it would be a 9D (SL1 sized 6D) probably have to sacrifice wifi , GPS and a knob


Why not go full monty, incorporate DPAF and drop the mirror too


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 21, 2014)

I fear Canon are slowly losing the battle. With news today that Sony will release the A7II in January a 24.3MP 5 axis image stabilised sensor with various other technologies it appears the 25% stake they took in Olympus is working both ways (Olympus gets sensors they get their 5 axis tech). In-camera stabilisation has always made more sense to me than building it in each lens which adds cost & complexity to the lens design. 

The 6d I have takes great photographs but I would like at least two more stops and they were mean with the AF points which should at least match the fomer 7d. The toggle from the 7d would be an improvement to the joy pad which is slower to use.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 21, 2014)

jeffa4444 said:


> I fear Canon are slowly losing the battle.



Anticipating that, Canon probably is avoiding to enter the battle at all. They cannot beat Sony with gadgets, they cannot beat Nikon with value (sensor, features). The reasonable marketing decision is to stay on course and see with how many customers you're left with at the end of the day. To panic in public will only result in critical shareholders and an even more vigilant press.

One point in Canon's favor is that the old-school (d)slr customers tend to be older, i.e. tend to have more money than your Sony/Nikon customer looking for the latest tech or highest value. So if they sell enough pro gear like 1dx+200-400L and keep some foot in the Rebel (dual pixel af) market, they can probably let the enthusiast midrange market slip away w/o doing fatal damage.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 21, 2014)

Unfortunately Canon cannot survive on top-end cameras only. Mass market is where the larger investments are amortized & risk mitigated and with the point & shoot market massively shrinking they need good sales in high end compacts, high end bridge cameras & all DSLRs.


----------



## LOALTD (Nov 21, 2014)

5D MkIV

14 stops dynamic range: probably won't happen though.

2/3 to 1-stop increase in high ISO performance: see above

4k is a MUST, preferably with an h.265-based codec. Smartphones are now capable of decoding this, and in early 2015 they'll be able to ENCODE it as well. What's your excuse going to be, Canon?

Ability to shoot video in CROP modes.

A FULL-SPEED SD slot (or two CF slots). It's a shame I even have to ask for this, but SD is so neutered on the Mk III.

Magic Lantern features built-in: intervolometer in particular. RAW 1080p would be nice, but it will probably never happen.

Built-in WiFi.

Dual-pixel AF: probably the only thing on my wish list that is a sure-thing.


----------



## TeT (Nov 21, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> TeT said:
> 
> 
> > I want the 8D maybe it would be a 9D (SL1 sized 6D) probably have to sacrifice wifi , GPS and a knob
> ...



Sure, if it is viable, by viable I mean accurate and quick with an EF lens mount.


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 21, 2014)

I want a Rebel with a ff sensor that is totally plastic, with a plastic mount (like the Rebel G). Kitted with a new 50mm f/1.8 STM with a plastic mount. 3 AF points. Mad small & cheap yo.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 21, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> Mad small & cheap yo.



Your wish might become reality - Yongnuo already cloned the 50/1.4, maybe they get around to release a whole Canon-mount dslr sooner or later


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd like a quality mirrorless offering no larger than the AE1 - and an FD adapter for manual use.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2014)

A few ergonomic improvements that I'd like to see for both the 1DX MKII and the 5D MKIV:

** The autofocus points light up in red, and are easy to see, in all autofocus modes 

* The camera has back buttons that are backlit for night shooting...like the Nikon D4

* The ability to program the shutter button, so when it is pressed down half way, the autofocus points can be moved with the joystick on the back of the camera....like the Nikon D4*

As a former Nikon D4 owner, these are a few of the ergonomics that I wish I had on my Canon 1DX and 5D MKIII.

Thanks


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 21, 2014)

Gino said:


> * The ability to program the shutter button, so when it is pressed down half way, the autofocus points can be moved with the joystick on the back of the camera....like the Nikon D4



I guess this can be done through Magic Lantern, if you want it do a feature request in their forum.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 21, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > Mad small & cheap yo.
> ...



LOL! ;D


----------



## Tugela (Nov 22, 2014)

A rebadged NX1 with an EF mount would be awesome!!


----------



## mkabi (Nov 22, 2014)

Tugela said:


> A rebadged NX1 with an EF mount would be awesome!!



+1


----------



## TipTreeUser (Nov 22, 2014)

Gino,

You can control the focus points via the joystick directly now by just a touch of the shutter button when you set them to direct control. See Grant Atkinson's web site; he has an in-depth review of the 1DX and his article covers this point.

Regards


----------



## Harry Muff (Nov 22, 2014)

As soon as Fuji come up with some more megapixels I'm gone. So it's more about what Fuji comes up with as far as I'm concerned.


The images out of my X100s just have so much more than my 5D3, but it's not going to cut it in the studio like my Canon does. So an XT-1 with 24megapixels, or the rumoured Fuji medium format should be enough to bring 20 years of Canon ownership to an end.


----------



## Renaissance (Nov 22, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> As soon as Fuji come up with some more megapixels I'm gone. So it's more about what Fuji comes up with as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> The images out of my X100s just have so much more than my 5D3, but it's not going to cut it in the studio like my Canon does. So an XT-1 with 24megapixels, or the rumoured Fuji medium format should be enough to bring 20 years of Canon ownership to an end.




Seriously? In what way? I have a 5dmk3, and an Fuji X-E2. I sold my X100S so I could have a camera with interchangeable lenses. If an SL2 with a better sensor and more features (like the 70D) I would sell my X-E2 for it in an instant. Don't get me wrong, my fuji's are nice, but when I do professional fashion and portrait work, the quality and AF don't compare to my 5dmk3. I've even shot weddings, and the Fuji, nice as it is, doesn't quite have enough. But it's a great travel/backup camera for sure!

The issue is, I'm planning to get the Sony A9. I do a lot of video and if that body has IBIS, internal 4K, and more- then I really have to surrender my mighty 5dmark 3. Even the A7 mk II is really, really tempting.


----------



## Rejdmast (Nov 22, 2014)

I hope Canon reads this forum.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Nov 22, 2014)

I really want Canon to give me a compelling reason to stick with their pro-DSLRs. 

I know they don't owe me personally any kind of answer. I'm just one old man amongst millions and millions of camera buyers. I'm just one miniscule data-point that illustrates someone jumping ship and moving to something else. I'm willing to absorb system transition costs. But... I just got back from le Salon de la Photo and, frankly, the people working behind the Canon counter can't give any clear direction. No whitepapers. No market analysis that supports Canon's product decisions. No clear image quality advantage. Nothing.

I realize I've already offered a reply to this subject... but... I recently picked up a Sony A6000 and, well, my 5D MkII/24-105L kit is being sold. I used the 5D setup for 6 years and it's been my "go-to" system for all my serious shots (in-studio, on location, model/concept shots, product shots, etc). No longer. I've downsized (past-tense).

So... what body do I want Canon to release next (I think that was the original question)? I want a new system. It's a tall order, I know. My list of wants -


Sony mirrorless body size with in-body IS
Sony, Leica, Voightlander, Sigma EX DN E sized lenses
AF performance equal to the A6000
10FPS, just like the A6000
At least 46mpixel in a FF mirrorless offering (coming soon from Sony)
downloadable software applications that run in-camera, like Sony's Intervolometer app

If Sony can put this kind of performance into a small, robust package _and_ offer image-making creativity selections, filters, and downloadable software packages, why not Canon?


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 22, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> I really want Canon to give me a compelling reason to stick with their pro-DSLRs.



They do - selling and buying another brand amounts to a loss of money and getting used to another system :-> ... and then there's their cps service that's said to be good in comparison to what Nikon & Sony provide.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Nov 22, 2014)

As I said - I'm willing to absorb system transition costs.

CPS? Yes. I got the nice package sent to me after I bought the 5D, but I never used the service. Didn't need to.

So how are these compelling reasons for me to stick around? Or did I miss your point?




Marsu42 said:


> ChristopherMarkPerez said:
> 
> 
> > I really want Canon to give me a compelling reason to stick with their pro-DSLRs.
> ...


----------



## ob1artkid (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm a professional wedding cinematographer so what I would like is totally based upon what I would use it for which may really be a niche camera. But I would love it if they came out with a camera that would be perfect for my needs and those who have similar type professions. Here it goes:

Canon's New Ultimate Wedding Videographer’s Camera

1. Mirorrless Full Frame with full EF Lens Compatibility
2. 1 pound or under in weight (I glidecam a lot of my footage so less weight would be ideal)
3. Longer Battery Life for video recording
4. Built in 16GB of storage and SD or Micro SD card slot 
5. 4K video recording at 24P/30P
6. 2.7 video recording at 24P/30P/60P
7. 1080 video recording at 24P/30P/60P/120P 
8. Dual Pixel Live View Autofocus
9. WiFi Live View compatible with iPhone. iPhone app can control all camera functions 
10. Camera emits it’s own WiFi Signal (similar to GoPro)
11. Ability to Turn off on-camera Live View when iPhone app is accessed to extend battery life
12. Timelapse function and control built into camera
13. Improved dynamic range with good low light usability (video usable up to 12,800 ISO)
14. Tilt Live View Screen
15. 3.5” Live View Screen
16. Priced at around $3,500 or less (I use 4 cams on jobs and don't want to spend more than $14,000)

I'm currently shooting with 5D MK3s and this would be a awesome upgrade. Unfortunately I don't see it happening unless Sony comes out with this first, makes a lot of money, a lot of people move over, and then maybe Canon will do it. I love Canon glass so it's hard for me to switch but I don't plan on upgrading unless I can get 75%-80% of the upgrade features I like.

http://cosmopolitanphotofilms.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cosmopolitan-Photo-Film-Studios/1409477795946818


----------



## DanThePhotoMan (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm looking forward to a sub $10k C300mk2 with internal 10bit 4:2:2 4k up to 60fps, and 180fps @ 1080p.

A guy can dream, right?


----------



## tron (Nov 23, 2014)

I voted for 5DMkIV assuming similar mp count and major sensor improvements...


----------



## Tugela (Nov 23, 2014)

ChristopherMarkPerez said:


> I really want Canon to give me a compelling reason to stick with their pro-DSLRs.
> 
> I know they don't owe me personally any kind of answer. I'm just one old man amongst millions and millions of camera buyers. I'm just one miniscule data-point that illustrates someone jumping ship and moving to something else. I'm willing to absorb system transition costs. But... I just got back from le Salon de la Photo and, frankly, the people working behind the Canon counter can't give any clear direction. No whitepapers. No market analysis that supports Canon's product decisions. No clear image quality advantage. Nothing.
> 
> ...



Because they see impossible. Did you not notice their recent campaign explaining this to us?


----------



## Zv (Nov 23, 2014)

Only want to see the 5D Mk4 for curiosity's sake and to see what kind of features it'll have. No plans to buy it or any other new body for a while. 

Definitely don't want to see a 6D MkII anytime soon as I just got the MkI recently! ;D


----------

